# What do you call soda?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Soda


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

From this list, soda. I more often call it "pop".


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

Usually "juice" around here.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

soda


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

It's popular to call it 'soft drink' here but I'm in the habit of calling it soda. I should really call it 'Soda Pop'


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Fizzy drink


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

To me calling it "pop" sounds absolutely ridiculous, since that's simply not what I'm used to hearing growing up in the Milwaukee area. You forgot it can also be called "soda pop" to use both terms in one.

I simply call it soda unless referring to a specific beverage like cola or brand like Pepsi.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Soda or coke.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Fizzy drink


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> To me calling it "pop" sounds absolutely ridiculous, since that's simply not what I'm used to hearing growing up in the Milwaukee area. You forgot it can also be called "soda pop" to use both terms in one.
> 
> I simply call it soda unless referring to a specific beverage like cola or brand like Pepsi.


I seen a linguistic map of the US and Milwaukee says soda, but the rest of the midwest says pop. Strange how that happened. Soda to me is like baking soda not something you drink.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

http://strangemaps.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/popvssodamap.gif


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

copper said:


> http://strangemaps.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/popvssodamap.gif


That's interesting. I wonder what caused those pockets of 'soda' users around Milwaukee and St. Louis.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I call it whatever it is. Coke, cream soda, ginger ale, etc, or "pop". Soda sounds weird to me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

coldmorning said:


> That's interesting. I wonder what caused those pockets of 'soda' users around Milwaukee and St. Louis.


Yeah, I remember that map from about a year ago when somebody ask the same question about what you call this carbonated soft drink. I live in Milwaukee County which tops the chart with 80-100% calling it "soda" and every county that borders Milwaukee is also in that category where virtually everyone thinks it's "soda".


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

It depends where I am, I try to blend in. It's soda here, but I called it pop growing up in Canada.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

We call it pop here unless you want to specify which brand/flavour you're having


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

In Europe they call it water. Seriously, whenever you ask for water they bring you soda.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

proximo20 said:


> In Europe they call it water. Seriously whenever you ask for water they bring you soda.


What part of Europe was this? :sus


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I call it soda but some of the older people around here call it tonic


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

I always call it 'pop'.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Like most Canadians, I call it 'other'.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

I refer to any fizzy drink as pop


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ShyFX said:


> I call it whatever it is. Coke, cream soda, ginger ale, etc, or "pop". Soda sounds weird to me.


Same here. I don't like to call it pop or soft drink.



Narcissus said:


> Like most Canadians, I call it 'other'.


thats what i called my drinks when i went to bars. "bartender! Bring me an other!"


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

I call it coke. Even if its pepsi...
lol.


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

i'm a midwest kid and i say "pop". the only exception is with "orange soda", but that's probably because i watched kenan and kel growing up (heh.. anyone remember that?). 

soda sounds like such a weird word now that i've said it a bunch of times. hehe... yoda.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i voted "other"

i called them, depending on my mood;
soda, pop, fountain drink, cola


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

I call it by its name (cola, pepsi etc), poor sodas deserve respect


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I call it "pop".


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I call it pioson.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

fizzy drink, but that wasn't an option so i put soft drink

LOL now i come to think of it, i should have put other


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I call it soda although I suspect I am one of maybe five Canadians to do so.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Gosdrykkur - Soda-drink


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I used to call it pop but now I call it soda because my American friends always call it that.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Here, in New England, we call it soda. Real "old-timers" call it tonic.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

In Montreal I find its very common to call it by its name, Coke, Pepsi, whatever. If you have to refer to several drinks, then its usually soft drinks. I've found most other Canadians go with pop, which just sounds weird to me.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Another vote for pop!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

pop, but that wasnt an option


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Pop


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Fizzy drink, big up my British homies.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

When referring to "soda", I'll usually call it by whatever it's specific name is (e.g. Coke, Pepsi, Sprite) or by its flavour in some cases (e.g. lemonade, creaming soda, cola). I'll call it soft drink if I don't have an obvious option (e.g. raspberry soft drink) or I'm referring to soft drinks in general. Basically all Aussies are the same way.

I'm used to hearing "soda" from TV and the movies but it still sounds too weird and Americanish to me (like calling things "neat"). I only heard about people calling it "pop" a few years back, now that is just plain weird. D:


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

I usually just say Coke for everything.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

pointy said:


> When referring to "soda", I'll usually call it by whatever it's specific name is (e.g. Coke, Pepsi, Sprite) or by its flavour in some cases (e.g. lemonade, creaming soda, cola).


Creaming. Lollerskates. Here it's called cream soda, so creaming sounds can'tdiscussonsassual.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

soft drink.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

pop. back in the 80s there was a place that teens around here could go after school called the 'the pop shop' it was kinda like a bar but for young people. there was a variety of pop and arcade games instead of alcohol and whatever.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Pointy said:


> _When referring to "soda", I'll usually call it by whatever it's specific name is (e.g. Coke, Pepsi, Sprite) or by its flavour in some cases (e.g. lemonade, creaming soda, cola)._





Narcissus said:


> Creaming. Lollerskates. Here it's called cream soda, so creaming sounds can'tdiscussonsassual.


*Also notes ironic username* :lol :duck


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

I grew up in Milwaukee so it's soda for me. I've always hated how "pop" sounds...it's not even a friggin word, it's a sound....and it sounds gross. The rest of the Midwest needs to get its act together. :no


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Soda Pop Dog!


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I remember my grandmother used to call it sodey-pop, which I thought was hilarious. Then she would go into her story about how when she was a child there were only two flavors: cod liver oil and coca leaf and she wasn't allowed to drink the latter because it made her too hyper.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

the stuff fat americans drink as a way to cope with thier pathetic country non human friends peers and family and boring trite jaded and sheltered existence.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Keith said:


> I call it soda but some of the older people around here call it tonic


:ditto

I used to call it tonic growing up. I go with soda now, although I'll have brain lapses now and then and say "tonic."


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Soft Drink


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

pop. "soda" often reminds me of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soda/Soda Pop mostly.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I usually call it a "fizzy drink"


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Soda, soft drink and coke (when I want coca-cola).


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Grew up as a kid saying "pop" but when I moved to California I was mocked and ridiculed for it, so I quickly began saying soda. I still use soda to this day, unless saying the specific brand.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

I've always called it "pop."


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Pop.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Soda

Nothing annoys me more than Southerners who call all soda "Coke."


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Zaleth said:


> I call carbonated soft drinks by brand name. If it's a pepsi, I'll call it a pepsi. If it's coke, I call it coke. None of this soda verses pop business.


I voted 'soft drink' but yeah this is what I do actually. I just am used to people asking 'do you want any soft drinks?' I don't think I've ever called them by anything else but their brand names.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Other - Brand name.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I voted other also.
I call it by it's brand name if ordering or asking someone if they want a can or bottle of it that I have or whatever. 
Call it pop and fizzy drink too on occasion.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

soft drinks


----------



## Amanda108 (Apr 4, 2009)

People around here call it 'pop'. Except my 5-year-old sister who calls it 'Coke-pop' no matter what type it is.


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

Soda...I've called it that all my life. When I first came to Montana a couple years ago... hearing it as "Pop" seemed very odd to me. It didn't sound right and I hated saying it. After hearing it so much now, it doesn't bother me as much, although I still prefer to call it soda. 

I would never call it coke or cola (unless I was referring to the specific brand)...that doesn't make any sense to me lol.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I call it "pop."


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I grew up calling it by it's specific name or soft drink if speaking in general. I now often use the term soda - soda pop and pop,both make my skin crawl.


----------



## Patron on a ship of fools (Nov 17, 2009)

It's colloquially called "pop" where I live, but I call it "soda" anyway. "Pop" just sounds silly to me.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Most people in the UK call it as fizzy drink I think.

Out of curiosity, why do [australians?] call it a "soft drink"? Here in the UK, I think a soft drink usually refers to non-fizzy drinks (as in, orange juice etc). What do australians call things like orange juice etc then?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, around here it's called *suc*, but you wouldn't care about that. :b


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Cosmin said:


> Well, around here it's called *suc*, but you wouldn't care about that. :b


 i dont know about that. if i told a waitress i want a suc i bet she would care about it :um


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

soda


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Everyone here calls it "cold drink" Or more accurately, "col' drank"


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

copper said:


> http://strangemaps.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/popvssodamap.gif


Well according to this almost all of Iowa says pop, but I call it soda.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Soft drink.

But I would call a Coke, Coke and Fanta, Fanta etc. Soft drink is just a generic term.

Hard drink - alcohol

Orange Juice is call Orange Juice in Australia. Unless using its brand name instead.


----------



## Sweetness (Dec 31, 2009)

I always specify what I want (Mt. Dew), but I suppose I would call it "soda".


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Soda.
I'm sorry, but it annoys me when people call all soda "Coke."


----------



## galt (Dec 23, 2009)

Pop.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Always called it pop.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Pop or the brand name if I am in a restaurant ordering a, well, pop.


----------



## friend_Z (Jan 3, 2006)

Cleary said:


> Well according to this almost all of Iowa says pop, but I call it soda.


Funny. When I lived in Iowa, I also called it soda. Even though most people there call it pop.

Written out, it looks too close to "poop," and I don't drink poop.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

fizzy juice


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

*soda* as the general term, but usually refer to them by brand name and flavour.
Don't want to get the wrong kind ofc :b

You can refer to a soda as "a water" at restaurants or gatherings, but it's not the standard way.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

That map is insane. Do people in the Pacific Northwest really call it pop?

I call it soda in general, but I think I usually refer to it by the specific name, such as Diet Caffeine Free Coke or Diet Canada Dry. Very specific.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I use Coke as the generic word for it. I'm from Georgia, and the Coca-Cola Company is ever-present there. They pretty much own Atlanta. A non-Coke product is seriously rare there. So it's not really an issue.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

britisharrow said:


> fizzy juice


That's the first I've ever heard of that :sus


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

friend_Z said:


> Funny. When I lived in Iowa, I also called it soda. Even though most people there call it pop.
> 
> Written out, it looks too close to "poop," and I don't drink poop.


I happen to drink a lot of poop, and I'm somewhat offended by your dismissive attitude toward coprolagnia.

It's sticking in my mind that some people say they call the drink whatever the brand name is. So, they ask for a Diet Coke or a 7-Up (who the hell asks for that?). The corollary would be that some people refer to specific drinks generically. Where does this happen?


----------



## Bewil (Jan 3, 2010)

Soft drink or pop


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Fizzy drink.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Either by its name or fizz


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm in Ohio & most people call it "pop" here, me included.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

lyricalillusions said:


> I'm in Ohio & most people call it "pop" here, me included.


Yes. I'm surprised this isn't directly a poll option.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

For me, it's always been "pop" and nothing but.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Pop


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I (and pretty much everyone i know) just call it by whatever it is (coke, pepsi, 7up....etc), only old people call it 'pop' round here.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I couple it with the word "baking" preceding it.

Voted "other" because I drink something called "pop." 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I grew up in northern Virginia calling it "soft drink" but "soda" seems to be more common these days. The first time I heard it called "pop" I was working in a fast food place in Colorado. A girl asked me what kind of pop we had and I was like "what the heck is pop?"


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

(Insert color) Drink


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Estelle said:


> (Insert color) Drink


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Compare the above map of ethic heritage with the map of what people call their carbonated beverages:










I usually call it them "soft drinks" (which apparently is the "official" name according to the above map). Sometimes I'll call it Coke (even if ordering a Pepsi).


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I grew up calling it coke, but at some point within the last few years I started calling it soda. Now I can't stand when people call non-Coke products coke, or when people call margarine "butter" I think when I stopped calling it coke, is when I started realizing how backwards and hillbilly like Alabama was, then I set out on a mission to correct everyone abusing nouns of the English language.:mum lol

I remember my dad calling it soda pop when I was growing up, and me not knowing what the hell he was talking about till I was about 11. Also there was this kid from Michigan that I breifly went to high school with, I remember every time he would say pop, people would say wtf, then he would have to explain himself, then everyone would make fun of him.:teeth

Do you people from the UK really call it "fizzy drink", and orange juice "soft drink"? Around here soft drink usually means artificially flavored sugary beverages, which can include stuff like "grape drink" "orange drink" "kool aid" and even "soda". Fizzy drink just sounds plain weird, crazy foreigners, why can't everyone be like Americans.:b jk


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I just knew Dave Chappelle would be showing up!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

They call every drink 'coke' here, but I just call it soda.


----------



## Uncle Charlie (Sep 2, 2008)

Pop. Kinda dumb when I stop and think about it.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Coke.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Banzai said:


> Yup, pretty much. A soft drink means any drink which is not carbonated (I don't think water counts though). Another example is one of those drinks which you dilute with water first as well. It's called "squash" here.


Odd, I figured you guys would be similar to Australia when it came to this. When we say soft drink here we are ONLY referring to carbonated drinks. I think a few people might call it "fizzy drink" but I hardly ever hear it.


----------



## fluityroops (Feb 10, 2010)

Fizzy drink (I'm from the UK). Also heard it being called fizzy pop before which I thought was kind of odd, although I suppose thinking about it, it does make sense. Maybe I'll start calling it fizzy pop drink from now on.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Pop.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I call it soda.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

It's always been pop for me.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

rincewind said:


> Usually "juice" around here.


^^


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I call it soda. My parents call it "tonic." I've never heard anyone else call it this and I'm not sure why I call it soda when they've always called it tonic.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Soda is the correct answer.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Soda


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I voted 'soft drink' but I sometimes call it 'pop' or 'fizzy drink'


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Never heard fizzy drink before. Good thing, because I'd think of Willy Wonka every time someone said it -- "You stole fizzy lifting drinks!"

I call it soda, or "soder" if I want to sound like I'm from where I'm actually from. Carbonated water is usually "seltzer," but also "club soda" or "soda water." "Tonic" is carbonated water with quinine as in gin and tonic.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

most people around here call it pop. but I call it soda. One day I realized that "pop" sounded stupid so I started calling it soda...

oh and I live in Kansas City, btw. A predominantly "pop" using area lol.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Estelle said:


> (Insert color) Drink


I don't get it... what about Dr Pepper? Do you call it "brown drink" ?? Honestly curious, not trying to be rude lol


----------

